
Dyson's Latest Feat of Over-Engineering: A Filterless Vacuum - dmmalam
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/dysons-latest-feat-engineering-filterless-vacuum/
======
gmays
Very cool. The next step would be a vacuum that empties itself. I'd opt for
incorporating a docking/charging station into a trash can, so it empties every
time it goes back to charge, and vice versa. Though since it's Dyson, it'd
probably be a sleek auto-open, compacting trashcan.

------
daughart
I wonder what kinds of particles are re-introduced to the air between the 0.5
um size this vacuum filters and a traditional HEPA filter which excludes
particles down to 0.3 um.

